# Senco Finishpro 11



## Bossman (Mar 1, 2008)

Hello everyone

I work at Senco dealer in Northern California and we sell and repair tools. We have been selling the new Senco Finishpro 11 Micro Pinner for the last few months and most people seem to like it. I have had a few people though say that it mis-fires sometimes, but whenever I work on one the problem just goes away so i never figure it out. Does any one have one of these tools? If so what do you think of it? Have you had any problems? thanks

Rob


----------



## Bossman (Mar 1, 2008)

no one?


----------



## Maintenance 6 (May 9, 2008)

I have a Frampro that sometimes appears to mis-fire. It is always my fault for not having the nose completely depressed before pulling the trigger. Sounds like operator error to me.


----------



## Jim Finn (May 13, 2008)

I have one and I like it. It does missfire occasionaly though.


----------



## jcinq12 (Jun 29, 2008)

I have one. I found it missfires when air pressure is at a minnimum. Like when the compressor is just about to top off. The biggest problem I have with mine is it doesn't burry nails in hardwoods.


----------



## sore thumb (Nov 9, 2008)

i have the senco micro pinner,and have to say was very disappointed from the get go,it almost turned me off of the 24ga nailers all together

a buddy told me to get a GREX,so i did,it was about 3 bills but is well worth it,ive used it for 3 years now and has really made my life not only alot easier in doing custom kitchen installs but a massive time saver and improved quality

the Senco flat out refuses to set the nail in the hardwood,so even though its a micro pin the tip of the nail is still visible (shine) and a nail set is needed in turn leaving a larger puddy hole,which kinda defeats the purpose of the micro pin all together

i do alot of new construction trim as well and am a very avid long time supporter of Senco tools,and was extremely disappointed in the micro pinner's performance

Senco fastners i own are (2) framers,(3) assorted staplers,a corregated fastner for rail work,(3) 15 ga trim nailers,(1) 18 Ga,(1) micro pinner,,,,and the micropinner is the only one i can speak ill of


----------

